

Don’t Be a Dick - superchink
http://betterelevation.com/2011/06/13/dont-be-a-dick/

======
sp332
If you introduce yourself as a model (of any gender), and then tell someone
that you don't recognize the Bottlerocket logo, you will identify with a
different demographic. It's important to note that the guy was not dismissive,
as in "You're a woman, therefore you wouldn't understand this." It was a
recognition that practically nobody knows who John Gruber is.

------
grovulent
You know - there is another very good reason why you don't want to be a dick
to people. Because interestingly enough - people who are into power games and
ego just won't respect you, and after they've had their fun making you feel
small, they'll likely avoid and ignore you.

If you're consistent enough in not being a dick, eventually those that remain
around you will also not be dicks and your life overall will be much more
pleasant.

The dicks deserve one another - and more often than not, that's exactly what
they will receive.

------
sc68cal
OK- but what about this childlike behavior from Jim Dalrymple to the author of
the ZDNet article?

 _Phone in my hand, a gentleman named Jim Dalrymple turned to me and says
loudly, “Hey, what phone is that?”

I respond, It’s an Android, Samsung-

Before I finish he shouts at me, “Sucks for you!” Laughing, he turns, and then
walks away as I’m saying to the men looking embarrassed in his stead_

Seriously? And people wonder why conferences are huge sausagefests.

~~~
bkrausz
From the article:

"Ed note: Dalrymple has a different account. He said that his laugh was in
relation to another comment—about hockey—and he didn’t walk out first. His
comments regarding Android at WWDC had nothing to do with Blue being female."

Not saying one is right and the other is wrong, just pointing out that there
were two different accounts of the exchange.

Also, if someone said that to me I wouldn't want to attend the event either,
regardless of my gender. This is not excluding women from tech, this is
excluding _nice people_. Either way it needs to change, but it seems
unnecessary to bring gender into this (assuming, of course, that he would have
made the same comment to someone of a different gender).

------
sbuk
Wow. It's the sort of rubbish that I'd expect to see on The Register. ZDNet is
the National Enquirer of the IT and computing blogosphere I suppose.

